# So many rares omg, the rarest of rare on the earth its so rare!!!! Rare!!!!



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I had a question concerning the amount of usage of the word 'rare' in this hobby.

Why are some plants "rare"? and what makes them rare? seems like people say every plant they have now is rare including basic java fern types that everyone has, but its rare somehow.

My definition of rare is like, uncommon or commonly not seen. something you don't see every day and you cant buy every day.

on this forum in particular I see a lot of rare for sale threads and I think we all do. but I don't consider many of the plants (or most of them, some I know are actually rare) rare at all. If any of them.

I see syn's all over now, I can literally type in syns for sale and find about 30 sites selling the ENTIRE stock list of them! (every type)

The same example applies to types of ludwigia, erio's, syns, and just other "SUPER RARE" plants in general.

to me I think the word rare is WAAAAAAAAY over used in this hobby, I feel like my bacopa monnieri is the rarest plant out there after reading what everyone else _considers_ rare.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rarely do I agree 100% with anyone, but I do agree 85% for a rare few. As rare as this is I have often wondered if all that is rare really is rare when it comes to rare aquatic plants.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Rarely do I agree 100% with anyone, but I do agree 85% for a rare few. As rare as this is I have often wondered if all that is rare really is rare when it comes to rare aquatic plants.


Confusing


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Some plants are rare just because the grower kept growing it
for example mayaca Santarem red was a common at one point, but now, no one i know grows it and it seems to have disappeared.
Other rares are recently imported and could become common rather fast...


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Some plants are rare just because the grower kept growing it
> for example mayaca Santarem red was a common at one point, but now, no one i know grows it and it seems to have disappeared.
> Other rares are recently imported and could become common rather fast...


for example I don't consider most syns rare. I consider them very common. Depending on the type as I'm sure there are some that are unknown or unheard of out there.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

sorry, was i mislabeling them as rare? or are you directing at someone else?

I have spread a lot of Uaupes, however i haven't seen production from others except a couple i know of, so i still consider them rare

I did the search you were talking about and didn't find anything exact search "syns for sale" at least not on the first page and no 20 species have i heard of this...if you can direct me buddy i'd be appreciative, you know me i love my syns


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> sorry, was i mislabeling them as rare? or are you directing at someone else?
> 
> I have spread a lot of Uaupes, however i haven't seen production from others except a couple i know of, so i still consider them rare
> 
> I did the search you were talking about and didn't find anything exact search "syns for sale" at least not on the first page and no 20 species have i heard of this...if you can direct me buddy i'd be appreciative, you know me i love my syns












search this in google and youll get a bunch of happy little results. https://www.google.com/search?q=syn...8rLYAhVqwYMKHZ7aCoQQvwUIJigA&biw=1600&bih=750

Also I don't think I was being rude or anything but, "chill" :-k

And I said for example in no way was I directing that to you.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Rude yes.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

BruceF said:


> Rude yes.


me? sorry I don't see how. Well I apologize if anyone took whatever it was I said in a rude of disrespectful manner :usa2:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Like a lot of things in our hobby, there is no widely accepted definition of "rare". For sure Valisneria americana is not rare, and some Bucephalandra are still rare. But, where the line is between rare and not rare I don't have any idea.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

DutchMuch said:


> search this in google and youll get a bunch of happy little results. https://www.google.com/search?q=syn...8rLYAhVqwYMKHZ7aCoQQvwUIJigA&biw=1600&bih=750
> 
> Also I don't think I was being rude or anything but, "chill" :-k
> 
> And I said for example in no way was I directing that to you.


Naw buddy i am chill yo...you took my statements in wrong tone
i searched your google and its all belem mang. The Uaupes seeds are fake i believe.

sorry if i offended u, mah bad


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

understand too dutchmuch that i'm a syngoaholic
so if you have sources or access to 20 different species i'd be totally down to contact whoever you searched and try buy some...
that was my reason for reply to the search part
i'm always open to more syngonanthus as well as tonina
it was a little disappointing when i clicked on your search, i should've guessed though as i'm a mad plant searcher
but never know if you ever come across something i do not have i pay the big bucks for them...


----------

